# Based on standard double shot - how much milk



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi for a Sage Barista model, going to be using 18g beans, and a 2:1 ratio to get the Espresso.
Does anyone know the ideal volume (or weight) of milk for standard drinks

Late
Flat White

Just with a new m/c I can steam enough for a drink without waste, otherwise will keep adjusting until I figure it out.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Depends on the drink you’re making, I feel. especially if you’re stretching the milk.
as I recall:
cappuccino is 1/3 coffee, 1/3 steamed milk 1/3 foam . 
latte 1/3 coffee and 2/3 steamed milk.
Flat white 1/3 coffee 2/3 micro foam milk.
these are all measurements after both espresso and milk have been prepared.


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Hi, complete newbie here. I have 225ml cappuccino cups. I steam approximately 150ml of milk to a 36/40g double shot of espresso. I am consistently filling the cup with little or no waste milk.
Hope this is of use. G


----------

